# Hi all, just thought I'd say hi.



## The Boogie Man (Jan 15, 2010)

As above, really,

Excellent site, I've been reading though it all night and have learnt more in one evening than I had in weeks of trawling the net.  wifi spots in uk, van security tips, free overnights, the list goes on.  big thanks to all who are involved in the site.

I have a converted van, that primarily is used to carry music gear, so I tend to have to forgoe civilised sites as i'm still in venues and pubs playing when they are all shut. With the result that I find myself parked up in public places during the day with the van looking for all the world like, well, like a parked van. With me snoozing away inside  

So you may have to start a new section for me..as I don't really do "wild" camping, more like, "stealth" camping


----------



## Firefox (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi. Welcome to the club. We have stealth campers here, including me on some occasions, so I think you'll be at home!


----------



## marzy (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome Boogie Man, Sounds like you have done a lot of wilding already, so let us know about these spots (pubs) that may allow you to camp for the night.  welcome to the site.


----------



## Goaskalys (Jan 16, 2010)

Any film of you playing on Youtube?


----------



## The Boogie Man (Jan 16, 2010)

Goaskalys said:


> Any film of you playing on Youtube?



If you put Mr Riff into you tube, you'll find a few 

If you want to hear or keep the tunes, have a look at Mr Riff.com index.htm

cheers
Baz


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2010)

The Boogie Man said:


> If you put Mr Riff into you tube, you'll find a few
> 
> If you want to hear or keep the tunes, have a look at Mr Riff.com index.htm
> 
> ...



 nice guitar work there moogiespan... 
  have you been te doctors about that sore throat  


 regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to the site The Boogie Man, fill yer boots with the info available, and post some stopovers on the IOM for us all to share.

Happy Camping


----------



## The Boogie Man (Jan 16, 2010)

ajs said:


> nice guitar work there moogiespan...
> have you been te doctors about that sore throat
> 
> 
> ...



He came to me  http://www.mrriff.com/vids mp3/audio mp3 files/Let It Out/The Doctor.mp3


----------



## marzy (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice one Boogie Man
Wanted Man sounds a bit like AC/DC track.


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2010)

The Boogie Man said:


> He came to me  http://www.mrriff.com/vids mp3/audio mp3 files/Let It Out/The Doctor.mp3




amazing what happens whay you say ahahhhhhh 



 regards
aj

_  amazingly enough.. when listening to your stuff i'm also imagining a base, drums and lead overdub...._


----------



## The Boogie Man (Jan 16, 2010)

marzy said:


> Nice one Boogie Man
> Wanted Man sounds a bit like AC/DC track.



Oh, if I only had a pound......... 


"amazingly enough.. when listening to your stuff i'm also imagining a base, drums and lead overdub...."
no, your not!!  it's just your medication kicking in! 

because no.........
It "dosnt" sound like they should be there, and  I "wont" be recording the next collection of tunes with bass and drums on them and "wont" be touring next year with a band!!


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 16, 2010)

funny that my freinds who also live on the road like us all he works with the bon jovi tribute band and he finds that he lives on pub car parks very offen


----------



## runnach (Jan 16, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> funny that my freinds who also live on the road like us all he works with the bon jovi tribute band and he finds that he lives on pub car parks very offen



Errm a happy recipient of Richie Sambora guitar lessons if ever in the mood !!!

I has a Les Paul copy and Charvel super strat, sadly my enthusiasm dont match my ...errm playing

Channa


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Boogie man and welcome - As you say a good site with plenty of info.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------

